# Cluster removal tips?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

thebac said:


> Can anyone give me some tips on how to remove the cluster in a Gen2, or point me toward a DIY thread or vid? I assume its pop the upper column cover off, remove some trim pieces, then unbolt the cluster and tip it out......but want to make sure before I accidentally break something.


I would suggest:
www.alldatadiy.com


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks JLL. Yeah, Ive got to update my subscription there to include this car. I just figured Id check here first.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

thebac said:


> Thanks JLL. Yeah, Ive got to update my subscription there to include this car. I just figured Id check here first.


You might be able to find a YouTube video.

To my knowledge, there are no threads here that explain how to remove the cluster.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Went out and started exploring. Turned out its pretty simple. Need a nylon trim tool and a 9/32" socket/driver (and a long 1/4" extension to help get to cluster screws).

1) Remove left side cover of dash (four clips)
2) Remove 9/32" screw holding vent trim in.
3) Remove vent trim. (pry up side clip next to screw, then four clips on front)
4) Remove start button trim (four clips on front)
5) Separate upper column trim cover and remove (just unclips from the bottom half, but have to pull two side clips holding cloth bellows under cluster to remove trim cover)
6) Remove two 9/32" screws holding cluster trim, remove trim (two clips on top)
7) Remove two 9/32" screws at bottom of cluster, either side
8) Pull cluster straight out, one large clip on very top. Unplug and remove.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

thebac said:


> Went out and started playing around. Its pretty simple. Need a nylon trim tool and a 9/32" socket/driver (and a long 1/4" extension to help get to cluster screws).
> 
> 1) Remove left side cover of dash (four clips)
> 2) Remove 9/32" screw holding vent trim in.
> ...


Nice, may be worth writing a how to tutorial if you have some pics.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

started to do this the other day as I have some led's I wanted to try but need to pull it apart first.. I got interrupted as I had gotten the screws out and had to hurry and bolt it back in ..


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Turned out you dont have to pull column cover off, just pull the two plastic tabs holding the bellows up. It takes 5-10 minutes to get to the cluster depending on your skill. 

1) Remove left side cover of dash (four clips)
2) Remove 9/32" screw holding vent trim in.
3) Remove vent trim. (pry up side clip next to screw, then four clips on front)
4) Remove start button trim (four clips on front, let hang)
5) Remove two 9/32" screws holding cluster trim ring, remove trim ring (two clips on top of ring)
6) Pull two side clips holding cloth bellows under cluster, push bellows down out of way
7) Remove two 9/32" screws at bottom of cluster, either side
8) Pull cluster straight out, one large clip on very top. Unplug and remove.

Install reverse of removal. Simple.

......and now my daughter's Canadian-spec Cruze has a US-spec cluster in it.  Thanks to White Audio for doing the reprogramming for me. Works perfectly.


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

Could your share white audio info? I need my swapped cluster to be reprogrammed too.


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

Old thread, but this might help: How-To: Disable Onstar on a Gen II


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

thebac said:


> Went out and started exploring. Turned out its pretty simple. Need a nylon trim tool and a 9/32" socket/driver (and a long 1/4" extension to help get to cluster screws).
> 
> 1) Remove left side cover of dash (four clips)
> 2) Remove 9/32" screw holding vent trim in.
> ...


Did you by any chance take some pictures?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

No, I did not, Blas. If my daughter stops by for the weekend in the future, I'll try to get those.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------

